# buildin a trailer



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I plan on building a trailer 18' by 7'. any tips? Also i dont have a truck yet but plan on gettin one of the older ford f-series


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

also what are those little lights for at the left... red, blue and a yellow one.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If at all possible, make the wheels the same as the tow vehicle. That way your spare tire fits everything. It's something I learned somewhere else on this forum.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As I posted over on your welding thread; my friend Jim and I are building a 5 x 8 trailer for hauling firewood etc. around my property. (more like me being apprentice helping him) Jim explained to me the best metal stock to use is channel stock instead of angle stock. It is evidently much more rigid and stronger. Costs a little more but builds a much better trailer. Normally Jim buys his trailers parts from Red Neck Trailer Supply but since this will not be a road trailer; he used and old mobil home axle that had been cut down and narrowed. 

The place that has the best prices on tires is Taskmaster Trailer Components. That is where I got my trailer tires and will be buying axles, fenders, etc. 

One of the biggest things to pay attention to is being sure everything is plumb and square. Are you building a gooseneck or standard trailer?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome farmallmaniac, glad to see your interest in Tractorforum.com.

The different colored light bulbs at the left of the post are for current status of the thread. Whether there has been activity on it since your last visit. The colors represent the amount of activity, but I can't remember what each one represents. There used to be an explanation as to what each one meant, but I don't know where it went. They just add a little glitz to the sight.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it will be a standard trailer. and another question is do i want a wood deck or steel? if wood which im thinking i wanna do what kind?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest pressure treated 2 x 6's.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

farmallmaniac, a couple of other things to think about is type of axles. Do you want leaf springs or torsion axles. The torsion axles give you a much smoother ride and give the trailer independent suspension. But the leaf springs are cheaper. The other thing is a fold up ramp makes life a LOT easier than those metal ramps you have to carry around. 

I forgot to answer about a steel deck. A steel deck (usually mesh material will last much longer than wood. The wood deck in my opinion distributes the weight more evenly than the steel does. The steel is MUCH easier to replace and install and maybe a bit cheaper. I prefer the wood.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont know anything about torsion axels


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is an example of a torsion trailer axle.

click here 

<img src="http://www.reliabletool.com/images/rub13.jpg">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont get it still.. what is keeping the axle from bottoming out and hitting the trailer bottom?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The inside of the axle tube has a rubber,urethane bushing pressed into it with a square knotch the axle swing arm fits into. the bushing in the axle flexes and allows the swing arm to articulate but it still holds the load like a conventional spring does. Any spring weather conventional or torsion if over loaded of abused can be made to make the axle hit the frame. 

Here is one of 9 trailers I designed and procured for the 101st Airborned Divison for their Iraq deployment. These trailers have 7,000 lb. torsion axles. These trailers I had equipped with surge brakes and pintle mount hitches. The picture is before we had them painted Desert Camoflage.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

heavy duty ok some more questions. Do torsions last as long as springs? would 2 3500 pound axles be good? also how would i know here on the trailer to mount these. and how do I mount them?

Im startin to think of just buying a trailer


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To behonest, unless you have a bit of experience building them; sometimes it is a wash and just well to buy one. If you don't mind the drive; my buddy Jim can custom build you a trailer or if you would like a recommendation as to a good manufacturer; I have personally dealt with Jim Brewer at Ja-Mar Mfg. They build one of the best trailers out there. 

Ja-Mar Trailers 

Give them a call and tell them I sent you. I have their price list; what kind of trailer did you have in mind? I have the 

Heavy Duty 6 1/2 x 13 Tandem Axle Box (22" Metal Sides, 7,000 lbs. GVW) It sells for: $1145

Safety chains $5.00
electric brakes $100 per axle
Board Gate $10.00
Ramps 4' $40.00
rear storage for ramps $25.00
4' mesh gate $150
extra 6" width $50.00
teardrop fenders $25.00
2 5/16 ball hitch $10.00

trailer comes with 15" new taskmaster trailer tires & white spoke wheels


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks I'll take a look there and I also know of a place hour and a half away look i'll into that too!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I forgot to mention that it makes for a nice trip to bring the family on. You can drive down an spend the night, eat at Lamberts and then pick up your trailer in the morning. Lambert's has great food and is loads of fun! 

Lambert's Cafe


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

One other thing. Ja-Mar Mfg. will custom build you a trailer if their standard models don't meet your specs.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

how wide can a trailer legally be?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It varys by state but typically it is 8'6". That typically gives you a trailer box platform width of about 7'. Most standard trailer box platform widths are typically 6'6" .


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can go wider that that but then you have to go through the permitting process which can be a royal pain. The 7 ft. trailer should be wide enough for pretty much anything you want to put on it. The total width would be 8'6" overall outside fender to fender width.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

If you want to go to lambert's you might want to go put your name on the list before you pick up the trailer becuase they usually average a 2.5-3 hour wait but I will tell you from personal experience that its worth it.

Adam


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It must be a seasonal thing. I went up during a weekday to pick up some tires and wheels from Taskmaster Trailer Components and get right in. Only had to wait about 15 minutes. It was great and the kids really liked it. I ate way too much. The rolls and the fried oakra are very tasty.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I'll have to think about them building me a trailer 20' by 8'6"


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a mighty big trailer, you may want to consider a gooseneck trailer. What are you planning to haul with it and how much weight?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Just older tractors. How much is it to put a gooseneck hitch in?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The guy that sprayed the Rhino Liner on the bed of my truck installs B&W Turn-over type ball gooseneck hitches installed for about $425. I would think you could find someone who does this in your area for a similar price. The goose neck trailers are more stable riding and weight is better distributed over the truck too. They have better manueverability in tight spaces as well. 



Turnover Ball Gooseneck Hitch


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

If your not sure where to place or position your axles etc, check out some factory made units or ask others who have trailers and take some measurements and copy that. 

Torsional axles IMHO are great but pricey. One thing you want to stay away from is using mobile home axles and wheels. A torsional axle system is just like the suspension system on Tanks etc. Some General Motors pickups of the 4x4 variety have torsional front suspensions and a lot of Chryslers cars had it as well. 

Axle placement is critical, and it can mean the difference in a trailer that handles well loaded or empty or a trailer that is a nightmare to use. You can figure out the balance or point they should be placed but describing how to do it is beyond the scope or intent of this forum, as measuring an already fabricated trailer would be easier to do. 

I have built a fair amount of various single, and double and even one triple axle trailer in bumper, and gooseneck designs over the years for others as well as myself. As chielf stated, you need to make sure it is square or else tracking etc is a problem. Its not hard to make it right when building it. I usually use some concrete blocks or the metal milk crates or jackstands initially and layout the main frame pieces on them and level everything up. Once everything is leveled up and the box of the frame is square, I then tack it all together. I have it high enough off the ground so I can hang the axles and line them up without moving anything. After all is tacked and fit together, sometimes I will place it all on the ground and check balance and tongue loading, and then its back up on the stands. I shim my stands and make chalk marks so that they are placed in the same position if they are moved. Once back on the stands its all finish welded.

Two things I like to do on my trailers I make is run a length of pipe or conduit from the tongue to the backend, and then use this to pull my wires through. It protects the wiring on the bottom of thr trailer, especially if the trailer is used off road, it keeps the wires from getting caught in limbs and brush etc. Another is the tail lights. I always seemed to have til lights get knocked off or busted, no matter how carefull I was. What I do is cut a short section of round pipe large enough to fit around a typical rount style tail light assembly and use it to mount the tail ligh in. Its fully protected in that piece of pipe or tube, and virtually impossible to knock off or break without seriously damaging the entire trailer, I drag my trailers behind my tractor through the woods to haul logs and firewood, and also use it to haul round and square bales of hay or to feed off of, so protecting the lights and wires are good to do.

Depewnding on how long you make yuor trailer its nice to make the main frame siderails and toungue into one unit if possible. Say your going to make a 16' trailer. I would use tube or channel iron on the side frame, and at the 16 foot mark on a 20' length of steel cut a notch so it still retains the material on the height of the channel or tube, and allow you to bend in the remaining 4' piece to start forming a tongue. Weld in another cross front piece between these side rails at the back and front. Use next sixe smaller channel to fit inside the bent in ends of ther 4' pieces to complete your tongue assembly. This makes for an extremely solid tongue with less welding involved.

Lots of folks like to run the wood flooring lengthwise. I like to run mine crosswise. Make sure you have decent material for cross members. I space mine anywhere from 12 to 16 inches apart depending on what use the trailer is intended for. Nothing worse than having a springy floor on a trailer especially if you haul a tractor or heavy small items on it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

farmallmaniac, this is an example of a gooseneck trailer that pretty much meets the specs you are looking at. 

2004 BIG TEX GOOSENECK TRAILER 20 PLUS 5


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Chief how big of truck would i need. Like would F-150 F-250 or F-350 which would be the lowest one i would wanna go with? also it will be a diesel thats what i'll be lookin for


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

If your getting a trailer 20' x8'6" I am guessing that you must have something pretty big to put on it. I would reccomend at least at f-350, but a f-450 would me much more ideal.

Just my $.02

Adam


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

they make f-450's??? it will just be tractors. the biggest probly a farmall 400 or maybe a 706 but i doubt that.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

How far (where) do you plan on towing your tractors?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Just around where I live. No farther then probly 500 miles except when i go to buy my trailer. Also to get down to my granpa's shed its pretty steep and since im gettin a goose neck i cant tow it up with the tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *they make f-450's??? it will just be tractors. the biggest probly a farmall 400 or maybe a 706 but i doubt that. *


They allso make a F550 that looks like the F450.
Jody

Ford F550


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

those r wayyyyy out of my price rangeLOLL will a f-250 diesel or f-350 diesel be big enough? and also im looking for ones made around 1985-1995


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *those r wayyyyy out of my price rangeLOLL will a f-250 diesel or f-350 diesel be big enough? and also im looking for ones made around 1985-1995 *


An F250 or 350 would be fine. You would need at least a 5.8L motor in it.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *An F250 or 350 would be fine. You would need at least a 5.8L motor in it. *


how much does a new diesel 5.8L run for about? and would I be able to put a new one in without having to buy other new parts like clutch or ne thing?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Chief how big of truck would i need. Like would F-150 F-250 or F-350 which would be the lowest one i would wanna go with? also it will be a diesel thats what i'll be lookin for *


My Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Short Bed can pull that with no problem. In fact Jim and I are thinking about building one for me to haul my 4410 with. You could pull it with an F-150 provided you don't get carried away with the wieght. Fully loaded I would recommend at least the F-250 or F-350. Jim had his Gehl 6635 delievered on a gooseneck trailer with a Dodge exactly like mine and he had 2 6635's on the trailer. The 6635's weigh about 8,000 lbs. each plus he had grapple buckets on the trailer in addition to the standard buckets too. The reason I want a 20 + 5 gooseneck is so I can haul the 4410 with FEL and a rotary cutter on the 3 pt. hitch. All of the impliments take up a good bit of space.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry I ment at least a 5.8L GAS motor. he oil burners will pull anything fine, but a 5.0 gas will be under powerd in a 2-350. If you are looking new, the gas motors changed a few years ago. Now you have the 4.6 or 5.4L Dont know if the 250 comes with the 4.6, but it's way underpowerd for your use. BTW any of the 80 up Ford F250's and 350's are real good pullers. Had a 84 with the 5.8L and she was a tank. Pull anything.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Just around where I live. No farther then probly 500 miles except when i go to buy my trailer. Also to get down to my granpa's shed its pretty steep and since im gettin a goose neck i cant tow it up with the tractor. *



Sure you can tow it with a tractor. If you can weld, you can fabricate one of these. The receptacle angled at a 45 degree angle accepts a ball mount that takes a 2 5/16" trailer ball and tows a gooseneck trailer great.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=21306">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *they make f-450's??? it will just be tractors. the biggest probly a farmall 400 or maybe a 706 but i doubt that. *



An F-250 or Dodge 2500 will be fine. An F-350 or Dodge 3500 ideal. In my opinion, the F-450 would be fully capable and then some but overkill in my opinion. I am stipulating diesels with any of these trucks. Gas engines are going to be taxed to the limit. They just don't make enough torque.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *those r wayyyyy out of my price rangeLOLL will a f-250 diesel or f-350 diesel be big enough? and also im looking for ones made around 1985-1995 *


My friend Jim has a 1999 Dodge 3500 with the Cummins 235 hp diesel. We have put about 5,000 lbs. of oak firewood and his Gehl 6635 on his 16 + 5 gooseneck trailer and his truck pulled it and wanted more. It had no problems what so ever. He has the Jake Brake exhaust brake installed on his truck and it makes braking much more easier and pleasant. Being able to stop the handle with the load is the biggest issue. Pulling it is normally not a problem with most diesels.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Would a Deere 4100 compact utility tractor be big enough to be able to pull a gooseneck if i made that hitch thing for the 3pt.. oh yeahs its also diesel if that helps


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wouldn't see why not. Jim moves his gooseneck trailer around with his Kubtoa B2400. That is about the same size and power as a 4100.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

So i would put a reciever in the angled bracket? A normal one or would i have to fabricate that too:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

you fabricate the ball mount out of square tube stock and weld two pieces together at an angle so it aims straight up and then you can thread or weld the ball on the end so it all stick straight up in the air. You can also use the angled receptacle for a "cherry picker" as well. If you have more questions about it. I can put you in touch with Jim and he can explain how he fabricated his to you.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

alrighty thanks i think i got it now! lol thanks for answering all my dumb questions lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No dumbs questions I heard here. That is exactly what Tractor Forum is here for. Ask as many questions as you like! Can't say as I will have answers for them all but we try to find them.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *No dumbs questions I heard here. That is exactly what Tractor Forum is here for. Ask as many questions as you like! Can't say as I will have answers for them all but we try to find them. *


Yup Chief is right. No dumb Q's here. Hey we all don't know everything. Something you may know real well, we have no idea about. It all comes around. Ask away!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!! just got home from picking up some parts for my tiller engine


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *An F-250 or Dodge 2500 will be fine. An F-350 or Dodge 3500 ideal. In my opinion, the F-450 would be fully capable and then some but overkill in my opinion. I am stipulating diesels with any of these trucks. Gas engines are going to be taxed to the limit. They just don't make enough torque. *


Chief I have to disagree a bit on this one. Ya the diesels WOULD be the best choice, but the gas engines will also do the job. Maybe not as fast, and DEFENTLY not the MPG, but thay will do it, and cheaper also. A 460ci Ford mill in an F350 is a pulling anamial. Granted you will only get like 10MPG.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul, I agree with you on the 460 for sure! We were talking about the 5.8 liter engine earlier in the thread and thought that was what gas engine was being considered. They definitely can pull but are gas toilets. I have a 454 in my Sea Ray that can suck the dino juice down at the rate of about 20 gallons per hour running hard but it has plenty of power.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think im going with a diesel i just like the power!!!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How long are post visible? do they ever get deleted after awhile? if so is there some kinda of archives so i could find old post again???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To my knowledge the posts are kept indefinitely. They are not deleted. You can use the search feature to find older posts by various criteria.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *How long are post visible? do they ever get deleted after awhile? if so is there some kinda of archives so i could find old post again??? *


No they do not get deleted they are here forever. Up at the top of the page on the right hand side they have 3 buttons the one in the middle is a search button click on it and type what you are looking for. Hope this helps you.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

More than welcome!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: 
Jody


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

*New Trailer*

I was going to build a trailer but instead I found a good deal on one that was new that had been built last year and was a hold over. 

16ft long and 82 inches wide in between fender wells. (Car Hauler type trailer)

Tandem 3500 pound axles with electric brakes on one axle. 

Made out of channel steel.

Wooden floor

Safety chains and jack on it.

I bought it for $1250.00

I decided I could buy one just about as cheap as I could try to build one. But if you are experienced in building trailers you could probably save some money..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is not a bad price.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

*trailer*

I was going to build one myself, but I found this trailer after looking for one about two months and thought that it was a good price and that I probably couldn't save that much more money if I did it myself.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have been looking at some 20 ft. + 5 gooseneck trailers to try the same thing. Seems like prices have been coming down lately.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

chief what model tractor is that under your name?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

farmallmaniac, that is a JD 4410.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chief, you could sell me your now used trailer and you could go buy a new one, right? 

HAHAHA

Will you autograph it before shipping it? Arrggh! I just need a good deal --------------- searching em out! 

army


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Chief, you could sell me your now used trailer and you could go buy a new one, right?
> 
> HAHAHA
> ...


Been trying to find one myself. Also the same as you, do I stem up and get one that will carry everything. Cars, tractors, etc. Or just get a smaller one.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*This is Mine*

This trailer is rated at 12,000 lbs. The next one I am buying is for behind my pick-up to tow a special project I am working on. Twin axle is the only way to go for my money. Pick-up truck trailer will be rated somewhere around 7,000 lbs. I am concidering building it myself but time is more important then the money for me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Chief, you could sell me your now used trailer and you could go buy a new one, right?
> 
> HAHAHA
> ...


Now that has a nice ring to it! :cowboy: :idea:  "The Chief Autograph Edition" tandem axle tractor hauler. :clown: :nerd: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I will probably sell my other trailer when and if I build the gooseneck with my friend Jim. I should say when he builds and I help that is. :cowboy: :idea:  . Hope that other trailer info. I posted for you was useful. Let me know if I can help you out.


----------

